# Series Air 240 Front I/O Panel / Verständigungsproblem



## h_x_nh_mm_r (21. April 2015)

*Series Air 240 Front I/O Panel / Verständigungsproblem*

Mein erster Beitrag, und dann sowas... Ich mach es aber wieder gut!

Aber vielleicht kann man mir trotzdem helfen?

Beim Zusammenbau musste ich feststellen, das der Powerswitch nebst LED eines Carbide 240 Air keinerlei Funktion hat. Nachdem ich das Teil heraus montiert hatte, musste ich feststellen, dass da jemand schon herum gelötet hat, und das noch nicht einmal sonderlich gut. Zumindest ist damit geklärt, warum das Teil nicht funktioniert. Nun muss aber Ersatz her. 

Ich fand zwar das Benötigte "Carbide Series Air 240 Front I/O Panel"  CC-8930325 im Shop, jedoch leider nur mit Bestellmöglichkeit in USA und Kanada. Also habe ich eine Anfrage über Kundenportal gemacht und ein Ticket erstellt. 

Und da fängt nun mein Problem an: Ich soll das defekte Teil einschicken und bekomme dann, nach Prüfung, im Rahmen der Garantie, ein Neues zugeschickt. So weit, so gut. Aber das wollte ich doch gar nicht. Da mir sehr wohl bewusst ist, dass ich kaum nachweisen kann, dass diese dilettantische Lötarbeit nicht von mir ist, will ich doch gar keine Garantieleistung in Anspruch nehmen, sondern den Ersatz käuflich erwerben...

Es muss doch einen Weg geben, als nicht US-Amerikaner oder Kanadier, das Ersatzteil zu bekommen, ohne eine Garantie in Anspruch zu nehmen, die (betrachtet man sich das verlötete Teil) sowieso kaum gewährt werden dürfte? 

In erster Linie dürfte das Hauptproblem wohl mein mittlerweile sehr abgestaubtes Englisch sein...

Gruß, Theo


----------



## wooty1337 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Series Air 240 Front I/O Panel / Verständigungsproblem*

Hast du das Gehäuse denn neu oder gebraucht gekauft?


----------



## h_x_nh_mm_r (21. April 2015)

*AW: Series Air 240 Front I/O Panel / Verständigungsproblem*

Es war neu gekauft, stand aber eine Weile ungenutzt und verpackt in der Ecke,. Aber wie gesagt, bei solchen Sachen nachzuweisen, dass man nicht der Verursacher war, ist meist recht nervtötend und zeitaufwändig...


----------



## Bluebeard (22. April 2015)

*AW: Series Air 240 Front I/O Panel / Verständigungsproblem*

Hi - Teil mir bitte einmal die Ticketnummer mit. Ich denke es handelt sich um ein Missverständnis bei dir uns bei meinen Kollegen. In der Regel werden Ersatzteile wie das Front I/O Panel gar nicht erst zurückgefordert. Ich schau mir die Sache gerne einmal an und dann finden wir eine gescheite Lösung. Momentan ist eine Bestellung im Shop nur über einen kleinen "Trick" möglich. Man muss unten links die Sprache auf "Global (English)" stellen.


----------



## h_x_nh_mm_r (22. April 2015)

*AW: Series Air 240 Front I/O Panel / Verständigungsproblem*

Hi Bluebeard!

Ich danke Dir vielmals. Aber, ja mein angestaubtes Englisch war tatsächlich schuld, ich habe nur nicht sofort verstanden, dass Deine Kollegen vom Kundendienst mich verstanden haben. Es ist angekommen, dass ich nicht mit einem verlöteten Teil versuchen will Garantieleistung in Anspruch zu nehmen, das war mir wichtig (...auch wenn ich unschuldig bin). Trotzdem schicken sie mir das Teil. Ich finde das sehr kulant und bin äußerst dankbar. 

Am Rand: Ich habe zahlreiche Produkte von Euch im Einsatz, teilweise schon seit biblischen Zeiten, aber bisher noch nie Support oder Kundendienst gebraucht...


----------



## Bluebeard (30. April 2015)

*AW: Series Air 240 Front I/O Panel / Verständigungsproblem*

Sehr gerne. Ich hoffe, dass nun alles in Ordnung ist.


----------

